# Declined a Lyft ride



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

So, it was for a pax 12 minutes away. Her destination was 5 minutes away from that. 

I believe I did the smart thing as I would have lost money on that trip. Thoughts? 

The reason I'm posting is because it is the first time I've chosen to decline a ride with Lyft. I wasn't willing to drive that far out for that short of a ride.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Declined a Lyft ride
> So, it was for a pax 12 minutes away. Her destination was 5 minutes away from that.
> 
> I believe I did the smart thing as I would have lost money on that trip. Thoughts?


Well, it just goes to prove that for some girls, naughtiness knows no limits!

.


----------



## Tack (Oct 17, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> So, it was for a pax 12 minutes away. Her destination was 5 minutes away from that.
> 
> I believe I did the smart thing as I would have lost money on that trip. Thoughts?
> 
> The reason I'm posting is because it is the first time I've chosen to decline a ride with Lyft. I wasn't willing to drive that far out for that short of a ride.


I am curious to know how do you know how far the was unless you drove out and confirmed arrival? If theres a way to know how far a trip is without going out there ive been missing the boat.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Since my acceptance rate with Lyft hovered around 11% guess I've declined a few also. I deleted their app off of my phone in April so I guess I've declined THEM.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> So, it was for a pax 12 minutes away. Her destination was 5 minutes away from that.
> 
> I believe I did the smart thing as I would have lost money on that trip. Thoughts?
> 
> The reason I'm posting is because it is the first time I've chosen to decline a ride with Lyft. I wasn't willing to drive that far out for that short of a ride.


If you did not accept the ride, then how do you know how far the destination was From the pick up location?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Tack said:


> I am curious to know how do you know how far the was unless you drove out and confirmed arrival? If theres a way to know how far a trip is without going out there ive been missing the boat.


Well, up until I declined that trip by letting it time out, it would tell me that she was "x minutes away going x minutes in x direction".

Oddly enough, the very next ride request was missing the extra information and only said how minutes away the pax was.

I'm pissed about it now. I feel like that extra Info is only given to those with a 100% AR, which I had until I let that ride time out.



Yulli Yung said:


> If you did not accept the ride, then how do you know how far the destination was From the pick up location?


Because I could see it on my phone.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

she has the new app it shows the destination i also have the new app that shows this .
my advice is never accept a ping that is over 7 minutes away decline everyone i have been driving for 1 year 3 months


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You let down the community! Now you will suffer the wrath of nasty grams.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> she has the new app it shows the destination i also have the new app that shows this .
> my advice is never accept a ping that is over 7 minutes away decline everyone i have been driving for 1 year 3 months


Yes but now that info is no longer there. I feel cheated now.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> Well, up until I declined that trip by letting it time out, it would tell me that she was "x minutes away going x minutes in x direction".
> 
> Oddly enough, the very next ride request was missing the extra information and only said how minutes away the pax was.
> 
> ...


its [email protected] 85 % again no eta over 7 minutes if your in a busy area you know a ping is coming in a few seconds anyways


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> its [email protected] 85 % again no eta over 7 minutes if your in a busy area you know a ping is coming in a few seconds anyways


Yeah, I'm not in a busy area. My life sucks. ??‍♀


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I love that Lyft is such a small percentage of my market. I could get deactivated and not notice ? 

You did absolutely the right thing. Unfortunately, they'll send you a nasty notification if you do it too much and strip the ability to see the trip duration for a while.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I love that Lyft is such a small percentage of my market. I could get deactivated and not notice ?
> 
> You did absolutely the right thing. Unfortunately, they'll send you a nasty notification if you do it too much and strip the ability to see the trip duration for a while.


I can live with a nasty notice.


----------



## Cubs44 (Jul 12, 2019)

you did correct. when I used to live in Indiana, I used to get requests 25 minutes away. i would usually call customers to let them know how far I was, the second they say "I'm only going......" I knew that was a short run, and would cancel. after that I just stopped accepting requests that were 25 minutes away, unless i would get the +45 notification.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> Well, up until I declined that trip by letting it time out, it would tell me that she was "x minutes away going x minutes in x direction".
> 
> Oddly enough, the very next ride request was missing the extra information and only said how minutes away the pax was.
> 
> ...


______________________________
All you see, when the trip post on the phone, is " 3 miles west " type of information. Until you hit the arrived button, you get no actual address.
You are a new driver - Jlynn. I remember when you joined. I drive only for Lyft. What Lyft often does is send you a trip request 10 -12 minutes away. * This locks up the trip for a waiting paxs. That is Lyfts first priority. *Within 2-3 minutes they will reassign the trip to another driver, who is closer to the pax, and give you a new trip that has a pickup closer to your current location.
Everything generally works out to your benefit. I do not cherry pick my trips. My acceptance rate is always between 97% & 100%. I do not have time to look at pax ratings or distance to reach them. Most of my day the trips are stacked.
Everyone does their job differently. There is no right but there are many wrongs. Allowing a trip to time out will always bring a notice from Lyft. You do not care? -- that is your decision. 
I will tell you one thing that I have noticed in 3 years (part time) and 6400+ trips --- when I have a 12 minutes pickup time and a short trip, within 1 hour, I will get a trip that* pays me* over $50.00. Might be coincidence but it happens often.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Jlynn said:


> So, it was for a pax 12 minutes away. Her destination was 5 minutes away from that.
> 
> I believe I did the smart thing as I would have lost money on that trip. Thoughts?
> 
> The reason I'm posting is because it is the first time I've chosen to decline a ride with Lyft. I wasn't willing to drive that far out for that short of a ride.


You're learning grasshopper, you work for yourself, NOT LYFT.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> So, it was for a pax 12 minutes away. Her destination was 5 minutes away from that.
> 
> I believe I did the smart thing as I would have lost money on that trip. Thoughts?
> 
> The reason I'm posting is because it is the first time I've chosen to decline a ride with Lyft. I wasn't willing to drive that far out for that short of a ride.


First time?!?!? A truly ant!!! :laugh:
Yes, it's ok, we're here to make money, not to "serve the community"


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I don't think they have trip duration here in Seattle market. Goober offers it with a 85%+ AR in the pro program which is a complete joke.

Remember, anything these companies tryst to entice you to do is good for them and bad for you.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> Yes but now that info is no longer there. I feel cheated now.


Don't feel cheated. It's Uber/Lyfts way to get you to take all rides. If Uber/Lyft give you information that you can hardly ever act on, how valuable is it in the end?

It's really a personal choice and market based if you take the ride or not. So many factors can go into those decisions. Slow? How long since your last ride? Is the pickup area in an area you want to be in (i.e. better than where you are now)?

How long was it until you accepted your next ride after declining that one? Would it have been 15 minute for that next ride to pick them up and was the ride better than what you declined?

Folks in a big major city have completely different strategies than people in smaller markets with suburbs/rural areas. Tons of factors to consider. It doesn't hurt to try things! That is how you learn what works and is profitable and is not. Sometimes you will loose, sometimes you will win. But hopefully each loss or win you learn and you end up winning far more than loosing.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I don't think they have trip duration here in Seattle market. Goober offers it with a 85%+ AR in the pro program which is a complete joke.
> 
> Remember, anything these companies tryst to entice you to do is good for them and bad for you.


Hey, I got Pro yesterday - started at Diamond. 93% acceptance rate. A ping is a ping, especially when it's slow as crap. At least now I know if I'm driving 10+ minutes to take some lazy asshole mile away.

By the way, about to take my car into the shop - a mile away. I walked last time but it's hot and humid, so.. ?

At least I tip $4 on a minimum fare trip and rate 5* for Excellent Service


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Hey, I got Pro yesterday - started at Diamond. 93% acceptance rate. A ping is a ping, especially when it's slow as crap. At least now I know if I'm driving 10+ minutes to take some lazy @@@@@@@ mile away.
> 
> By the way, about to take my car into the shop - a mile away. I walked last time but it's hot and humid, so.. ?
> 
> At least I tip $4 on a minimum fare trip and rate 5* for Excellent Service


Every market is different. If I am above 75% AR I am probably doing something very wrong. Here, there are lots of rides most of them are garbage. My average fare has slipped to around $25 this month due to some weird circumstances but I am refocused on not taking those rides as my rating has also declined .

Edited to say:

A ping is most certainly a ping, But there are good pings and bad ones. I avoid the bad ones like the plague.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Tack said:


> I am curious to know how do you know how far the was unless you drove out and confirmed arrival? If theres a way to know how far a trip is without going out there ive been missing the boat.





Yulli Yung said:


> If you did not accept the ride, then how do you know how far the destination was From the pick up location?


Platinum lyft drivers use to know how far the destination ..not sure if it still exists


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pretty sure around here the AR has to be 90% to see the trip info on Lyft.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Hey, I got Pro yesterday - started at Diamond. 93% acceptance rate. A ping is a ping, especially when it's slow as crap. At least now I know if I'm driving 10+ minutes to take some lazy @@@@@@@ mile away.
> 
> By the way, about to take my car into the shop - a mile away. I walked last time but it's hot and humid, so.. ?
> 
> At least I tip $4 on a minimum fare trip and rate 5* for Excellent Service


By the way, I decided to walk my lazy ass back home from the shop. Dripping sweat but I needed exercise. Saved some poor driver additional miles for my lazy ass. ?

I said lazy ass twice. Think I need to hydrate. Damn heat! ?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Yeah, my AR pretty much dropped to 78% from that one alone. Oh well. I did what I felt was in my best interests.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> Yeah, my AR pretty much dropped to 78% from that one alone. Oh well. I did what I felt was in my best interests.


And there's nothing wrong with that


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Yeah, my AR pretty much dropped to 78% from that one alone. Oh well. I did what I felt was in my best interests.


SOOOO I just kinda cyber stalked you here. In your Hello post you mentioned that you drive in several diverse and busy markets. You should be working on Quality rides in that / those markets, not accepting every grocery store run and bar crawl puker. I have done a semi-dive on that market DC / Baltimore Maryland and I see no reason to accept low quality , low paying fares.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Pretty sure around here the AR has to be 90% to see the trip info on Lyft.


Correct


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> How long was it until you accepted your next ride after declining that one? Would it have been 15 minute for that next ride to pick them up and was the ride better than what you declined?


Within minutes, I'd say. And it wasn't far from where I was. So, it was, in my opinion, better than what I declined. The one after that I got $25 from and negotiated future rides off the books 



Amos69 said:


> SOOOO I just kinda cyber stalked you here. In your Hello post you mentioned that you drive in several diverse and busy markets. You should be working on Quality rides in that / those markets, not accepting every grocery store run and bar crawl puker. I have done a semi-dive on that market DC / Baltimore Maryland and I see no reason to accept low quality , low paying fares.


Thank you for the advice. When I go down to Baltimore and do Uber (remember, Lyft I do in PA), I have found a nice little spot that keeps me busy. And I cannot wait until the college kids start back to school. I'll be down there every weekend making money. Work 10 hours, drive home, wash, rinse and repeat from Friday until Sunday.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

I got a request to pick up a pax today that was 12 minutes away and it was a 6 minute trip. I didn't want the ride, but I also didn't want my acceptance rate to go down (I also get to see how long the trip will be and what direction they are going so long as I keep my acceptance rate at 90% or above) - so I accepted the ride then intentionally went the wrong direction so that the estimated time of arrival kept gettig pushed out for the pax. After 5 minutes the trip canceled and I got another ping immediately to go pick up someone else who was only 4 minutes away and it was a 21 minute ride. Worked out perfectly because I did not have to take the trip I didn't want, I didn't have to cancel it myself which would have counted against me, the pax was paired with another driver, and my acceptance rate is still over 90%. I'm learning from the very experienced drivers here.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> I got a request to pick up a pax today that was 12 minutes away and it was a 6 minute trip. I didn't want the ride, but I also didn't want my acceptance rate to go down (I also get to see how long the trip will be and what direction they are going so long as I keep my acceptance rate at 90% or above) - so I accepted the ride then intentionally went the wrong direction so that the estimated time of arrival kept gettig pushed out for the pax. After 5 minutes the trip canceled and I got another ping immediately to go pick up someone else who was only 4 minutes away and it was a 21 minute ride. Worked out perfectly because I did not have to take the trip I didn't want, I didn't have to cancel it myself which would have counted against me, the pax was paired with another driver, and my acceptance rate is still over 90%. I'm learning from the very experienced drivers here. :smiles:


I use this technique when carrying Goobers sticky surge while I am on a Gryft run. Yesterday I came out of SeaTac with a Gryft run to N Seattle, But Goober was surging hard, so I switched to Xl only on Goober as I started my run on Gryft. I pulled an XL ping from the art fair at the stadiums as I drove by heading 6 miles north. Accept! They canceled when I was 3 miles north and I kept the $8.50 surge intact. Drop off on Gryft and switch back to X on Goober. PING! $7.00 run plus $8.50 made the next 10 minutes very profitable.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> Well, up until I declined that trip by letting it time out, it would tell me that she was "x minutes away going x minutes in x direction".
> 
> Oddly enough, the very next ride request was missing the extra information and only said how minutes away the pax was.
> 
> ...


You get what you deserve. 
You're a terrible person.
Declining a ride and leaving a stingy pax alone in the dark


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

YouBeer said:


> You get what you deserve.
> You're a terrible person.
> Declining a ride and leaving a stingy pax alone in the dark


??? 
Still totally okay with my decision ?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I said lazy ass twice. Think I need to hydrate. Damn heat! ?


The more you hydrate, the more lazy ass sweat you create. Catch 22. :roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The more you hydrate, the more lazy ass sweat you create. Catch 22. :roflmao:


True Dat ?


----------



## Angus MacAngus (Jun 7, 2019)

Learned a while back not to accept Lyft rides 10 minutes or more away, and would get plenty of them in my area.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Jlynn said:


> So, it was for a pax 12 minutes away. Her destination was 5 minutes away from that.
> 
> I believe I did the smart thing as I would have lost money on that trip. Thoughts?
> 
> The reason I'm posting is because it is the first time I've chosen to decline a ride with Lyft. I wasn't willing to drive that far out for that short of a ride.


This is like a baby bird taking flight for the 1st time!

My AR varies between 20-50%



kingcorey321 said:


> my advice is never accept a ping that is over 7 minutes away decline everyone


For me it depends on the area, and how busy it is.
I rarely accept anything above 5 mins. For some areas, my cutoff is as low as 2-3 minutes! For me to accept a 10min away ping there has to be high odds of a long trip.

Prevaling strategy though is I am assuming most calls are min trips.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> Yes but now that info is no longer there. I feel cheated now.


You, along with the rest of us, were cheated as soon as we signed up. You're only realizing it now, but better late than never. :wink:

As to your main point, after the first time I drove 10 min to pick up some knucklehead who was in the car for 3 min I realized I would not be picking people up who were 10 min away, period.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> The one after that I got $25 from and negotiated future rides off the books :wink:


Be careful with "off the books". Make sure to research ramifications for cash ride hails so you are aware the risks if not properly licensed for such. If you do, ignore all this .

And sounds like you made the right call on turning that ride down!!!


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

It's kind of a "where are you at financially?" Scenario. I've actually contributed to a question similar to this previously on this forum. It's a balancing act. If it's during a really busy time and you're getting other call, by all means, go ahead and decline a few of them. If it's not busy at all and you are out there scraping for rides, it might be a bad decision. Then you have to also contend with that nasty little middle point where rides are either starting to ramp up or you got a really good group of rides and then suddenly this nasty little one pops up.

Originally when we were giving the opportunity to determine whether or not we wanted to take a ride, I thought that it was really evil of these guys to tell you the estimated time instead of the actual distance because sometimes the estimated time doesn't account for traffic flow. You get paid better for distance and you get paid really lousy for time, so it seems that in order to perk your eyebrows up a little bit they chose to tell you how much time the ride should take. then they started doing some really crazy things like telling you it was going to take you 9 minutes to go pick up somebody and give them a 4 minute ride. That puts the idea in your head that the pax should probably walk. I think it's always a good idea to take account what budget you are trying to accomplish. How much time do you want to be out on the road and how much is it costing you total - getting to the passenger and putting them at their destination. If you have a really good car with an average of 32 MPG fuel rating, technically you can pretty much do any ride without really damaging your budget too much. However, I again stress, that if it's dead, you might not want to turn that ride down.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Tack said:


> I am curious to know how do you know how far the was unless you drove out and confirmed arrival? If theres a way to know how far a trip is without going out there ive been missing the boat.


Like others above, in this market if your acceptance rate is 90% or better, you will see the information about the direction and time for the ride.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Gilby said:


> Like others above, in this market if your acceptance rate is 90% or better, you will see the information about the direction and time for the ride.


I think the question was about the distance of the ride. As I stated previously, you don't get information on the distance. You only get information on the time. Lower numbers suggest that you should be able to get there faster and higher numbers suggest that it may take you some time to get to the destination. However, I also stated that if there's heavy traffic, those numbers can be dishonest. Although both of the apps have GPS routing which tries it's best to send you on a route that is the fastest, that technology is not always accurate. I have, for instance been sent on roads where the route is colored red which means that there should be a ton of traffic only to find out that there's no traffic at all and then vice versa, where the route is colored blue or green and yet upon arrival, it's filled with cars. These guys knew what they were doing. If they really wanted to tell you the distance in advance, they would have programmed the app to give out that information instead of giving out the estimated time.


----------



## Tack (Oct 17, 2018)

woodywho said:


> Platinum lyft drivers use to know how far the destination ..not sure if it still exists


Im a platinum driver and i dont see anything till i arrive.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Angus MacAngus said:


> Learned a while back not to accept Lyft rides 10 minutes or more away, and would get plenty of them in my area.


Every friggin' Lyft ride in my market is 10 minutes away. That's why my acceptance rate is lower than the average daily high for Minneapolis in January.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Tack said:


> Im a platinum driver and i dont see anything till i arrive.


I must be special


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Lyft is a simple rule of: 
1. Don't accept long pick up requests.
2. When you get to the pick up point, look at the destination with the little pink line on the map preview; if you don't like where it is going, cancel.
3. When it's busy, leave the ****ing app off.


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

Most weeks my Lyft AR floats around 2 to 4 percent. Most Lyft pings by me are garbage.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> So, it was for a pax 12 minutes away. Her destination was 5 minutes away from that.
> 
> I believe I did the smart thing as I would have lost money on that trip. Thoughts?
> 
> The reason I'm posting is because it is the first time I've chosen to decline a ride with Lyft. I wasn't willing to drive that far out for that short of a ride.


I currently have a 6% acceptance rate with Lyft, anything higher means I'm losing money to drive their riders around. Long pick ups for short rides is their specialty! Don't feel guilty about it - Lyft will screw you every single time you let them.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> So, it was for a pax 12 minutes away. Her destination was 5 minutes away from that.
> 
> I believe I did the smart thing as I would have lost money on that trip. Thoughts?
> 
> The reason I'm posting is because it is the first time I've chosen to decline a ride with Lyft. I wasn't willing to drive that far out for that short of a ride.


You did the right thing.



kingcorey321 said:


> she has the new app it shows the destination i also have the new app that shows this .
> my advice is never accept a ping that is over 7 minutes away decline everyone i have been driving for 1 year 3 months


Where can I download that NEW version of the app? Thanks!


----------



## Tack (Oct 17, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> You did the right thing.
> 
> 
> Where can I download that NEW version of the app? Thanks!


In your dreams


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> You did the right thing.
> 
> 
> Where can I download that NEW version of the app? Thanks!


its not in all areas . go to google play and click on uber see if there are any updates


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Well, up until I declined that trip by letting it time out, it would tell me that she was "x minutes away going x minutes in x direction".
> 
> Oddly enough, the very next ride request was missing the extra information and only said how minutes away the pax was.
> 
> ...


That's the catch. They give you the info, but if you use it, you lose it.



KK2929 said:


> ______________________________
> All you see, when the trip post on the phone, is " 3 miles west " type of information. Until you hit the arrived button, you get no actual address.
> You are a new driver - Jlynn. I remember when you joined. I drive only for Lyft. What Lyft often does is send you a trip request 10 -12 minutes away. * This locks up the trip for a waiting paxs. That is Lyfts first priority. *Within 2-3 minutes they will reassign the trip to another driver, who is closer to the pax, and give you a new trip that has a pickup closer to your current location.
> Everything generally works out to your benefit. I do not cherry pick my trips. My acceptance rate is always between 97% & 100%. I do not have time to look at pax ratings or distance to reach them. Most of my day the trips are stacked.
> ...


The problem with taking the long PU trips is that when Lyft does the swap, and gives you a closer ride, they don't tell you what the passenger rating is. If that doesn't bother you, you're good to go. Personally, I screen all my rights by their rating.

Also, I don't take the long pick up rides, And I still get the $50 fares. I think you might be reading something into it that isn't there.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> The reason I'm posting is because it is the first time I've chosen to decline a ride with Lyft.


Congrats! You have achieved a milestone in this gig. Certainly this is not going to be the last!



Cubs44 said:


> I used to get requests 25 minutes away.


Your 25-min ping made me speechless. I have not tried Lyft since I learnt from the local forum that the demand is extremely low. Apparently there are no limits for how devious and unethical a company can be.

Most Uber pings that I have falls within 3 miles of pick up distance. My rule, however, is not to accept anything that is more than 1 mile away for X; 2 miles for comfort and 5 miles for Select.



I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> I didn't want the ride, but I also didn't want my acceptance rate to go down


AR does not matter. Your per mile rate is the same regardless of whether you have a 100% or 10% AR. Simply decline the request. Personally I do not find seeing the trip direction / duration is useful in any part because trip destinations are quite predictable in my market depending on the locations.

You will certainly outperform the others by having a base where you can comfortably screen out undesirable rides and position to prepare for a surge. By rejecting all 45+ pings and targeting tourists heading to restaurants, students going back to dormitory and patients returning to hotels, my efficiency has increased (similar or sometimes more earning but putting far less miles to my car). Nevertheless, you will need to find a way that works the best for you.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Good , now tell us when you start declining over 90% of your pings .


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> So, it was for a pax 12 minutes away. Her destination was 5 minutes away from that.
> 
> I believe I did the smart thing as I would have lost money on that trip. Thoughts?
> 
> The reason I'm posting is because it is the first time I've chosen to decline a ride with Lyft. I wasn't willing to drive that far out for that short of a ride.


I decline 75% of all my requests. If the pick up ain't perfect I don't want it. Don't feel bad. There are millions of other ants who will gladly step in and mske the trash pick ups.


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Tack said:


> Im a platinum driver and i dont see anything till i arrive.


Like I said Plat "lyft" drivers use to be able to see how far the pax was going before accepting the ride...that and the gas discounts were the best perks... and if you are plat "uber" driver, that perk exists now.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Spice up your life; decline more Lyft rides.


----------



## scooter1307 (Aug 20, 2017)

Tack said:


> I am curious to know how do you know how far the was unless you drove out and confirmed arrival? If theres a way to know how far a trip is without going out there ive been missing the boat.


I'm Uber diamond and it tell the how long to drop off for every ride before I accept.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

scooter1307 said:


> I'm Uber diamond and it tell the how long to drop off for every ride before I accept.


That info is not useful for someone whos trying to keep diamond status. You have to accept 85% of your rides. Uber knows this. You have to accept most rides regardless.


----------

